# Baileigh Operational Issues



## CNC Learner (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a Baleigh Router WR-510V-ATC with a Delta VFD. 
Recently the spindle is not stopping at the end of cycle and when attempting tool changes.has anyone ever had similar issues?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## CNC Learner (Dec 10, 2020)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank You


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

you can open your "tool change" macro with notepad and look to see if there is an M5 command to turn "spindle off" early in the file. if it is not in there, maybe your macro got corrupted somehow, and hopefully you can reload it from a saved copy. if it is in there, then the spindle is not getting the signal to stop - possibly the circuit for that "output" is not responding. you may be able to find your output file, and the respective output number for the Spindle, then look on the output board to see if that output (led) is responding or not.

after you initialize the cnc, you can probably enter M4 in the command line to turn the spindle on, and M5 to turn it off - manually. or you may have a touch button to do the same. yeah, it looks like you have a CW, CCW, and OFF button on your control screen. if it is working there, then the tool change macro probably got corrupted.

make sure that you have selected a "tool change" post processor...


----------



## CNC Learner (Dec 10, 2020)

TimPa said:


> you can open your "tool change" macro with notepad and look to see if there is an M5 command to turn "spindle off" early in the file. if it is not in there, maybe your macro got corrupted somehow, and hopefully you can reload it from a saved copy. if it is in there, then the spindle is not getting the signal to stop - possibly the circuit for that "output" is not responding. you may be able to find your output file, and the respective output number for the Spindle, then look on the output board to see if that output (led) is responding or not.
> 
> after you initialize the cnc, you can probably enter M4 in the command line to turn the spindle on, and M5 to turn it off - manually. or you may have a touch button to do the same. yeah, it looks like you have a CW, CCW, and OFF button on your control screen. if it is working there, then the tool change macro probably got corrupted.
> 
> make sure that you have selected a "tool change" post processor...


Thank you for the help
I am looking in to each of the things you mentioned.
I use Fusion 360 for my cam software and hadnt been having any problems until after I had an issue with the controller and had to reset everything. The machine is 20 years old and the only controller access








is in a hand held unit.








The VFD controller







is externally mounted on the machine electrical box and has control access there.
In the program there are M3, M6 and M30 prompts.
I looked back at older programs and did not see anything different from what Fusion is creating for me now.

I am thinking the problem is in the controller and or its commu nication with the VFD for the spindle
I am still learning to iunderstand the controller side of the macine so there is always the possibility the problem is stemming from my own lack of understanding

Thanks again for your input and suggestions. It is very much appreciated!!!


----------



## CNC Learner (Dec 10, 2020)

I found the problem
It was a setting in the VFD controller
After finding the Delta manual online and searching through 200+ code options I found the correct one
Now if I can find someone at Baileigh that can give me to original settings of the VFD I would have a whole new comfort level with the entire operation of the spindle control


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

glad you found the fault. any idea how it got changed? im guessing that you have hmi (hand held interfce) which you can communicate with the vfd. it there also direct connection to a pc or other (PLC, etc) where you can save a file or upload a file to the VFD?

as you can imagine by now, configuration control becomes very important to "maintain" a good running machine. that is hardware configuration control as well as software configuration control. when you get things up and running, try to find a way to save a "back up" file(s) so you can resort to them if needed in the future.

i hope baleigh responds to you on this... good luck


----------



## CNC Learner (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for asking!
Not exactly sure how it got changed. I was having some problems a while back with the router faulting and ended up resetting all the parameters of of machines controller through the handheld. I had someone else looking at it with me and they may have changed it. There is one setting in the VFD interface that will reset everything on the VFD back to the factory settings. I think thats what may have happened. Once I finally realized what was going on I had a better idea what questions I needed to ask. I just got the VFD parameter settings from Baileigh today so am setting it up.
I have tried to get the factory settings for the controller from RZNC, RICHNC, but have not any success.
much of the issue is probably my own lack of understanding but am slowly working through it


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

sounds like you are doing great!


----------



## CNC Learner (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks
Life is a learning process!


----------



## Critter1230 (8 mo ago)

CNC Learner said:


> Thanks for asking!
> Not exactly sure how it got changed. I was having some problems a while back with the router faulting and ended up resetting all the parameters of of machines controller through the handheld. I had someone else looking at it with me and they may have changed it. There is one setting in the VFD interface that will reset everything on the VFD back to the factory settings. I think thats what may have happened. Once I finally realized what was going on I had a better idea what questions I needed to ask. I just got the VFD parameter settings from Baileigh today so am setting it up.
> I have tried to get the factory settings for the controller from RZNC, RICHNC, but have not any success.
> much of the issue is probably my own lack of understanding but am slowly working through it


I know this is from several years ago but I am just running into this issue by chance did you save the VFD settings somewhere that you wouldn’t mind sharing?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Critter1230


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @Critter1230 , this is an older post, so you may not get a reply from the OP,,,,,


----------

